# Is a tcr elite a race bike?



## heymikeyo (Mar 8, 2004)

I'm thinking of buying a 2003 tcr elite. none of the reveiws talk about it being a race bike.  any help would be appreciated.


----------



## RemingtonShowdown (Feb 4, 2004)

Why not find out from some owners...

http://www.roadbikereview.com/2003,Road,Bike/Giant Bicycle Inc.,TCR,Elite,0/PRD_138783_4338crx.aspx

http://www.roadbikereview.com/2003,Road,Bike/Giant Bicycle Inc.,TCR,Elite,1/PRD_138781_4338crx.aspx

I think you could most definetly race on this bike.


----------



## TypeOne (Dec 28, 2001)

*So what did you decide*

Need closure here, Mikeyo! As you can tell from the thread above, I am stuck between this bike and the TCR1 composite as well. How did you decide?


----------



## heymikeyo (Mar 8, 2004)

TypeOne said:


> Need closure here, Mikeyo! As you can tell from the thread above, I am stuck between this bike and the TCR1 composite as well. How did you decide?


I went with the tcr hybrid. which is the same front end as tcr al bike and a rear end of the composite. Its an awesome bike. you cant go wrong with any tcr.


----------

